# Inverters



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a technical question. We dry camp 75% of the time and have a Honda EU3000 which works great but sometime we like to stay up later than the respected 10:00 pm quiet time and want to watch the news or even a movie past 10'oclock. So I am thingking about installing an inverter but I'm not sure how to do it. I am told that if you use one of those inverters that plug into the cigarette lighter you only get 100w which will not run both the TV and DVD palyer you have to connect directly to the battery with 1000w minimum unit. But the battery is a long way from the TV and do not wnat to run an extension cord that far. Would you perminatly install and put "inline"? If so can someone wlk me through the installation process? Thanks so much for you time!

Rob

Sorry I did not intend to post twice


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rob,

I would suggest PM'ing BlueWedge on this one. He has a very well thought out system on his Outback, and is quite knowledgeable in this area. I'm sure he would be glad to help you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I mounted a 400 watt inverter and ran the wires into the cabinet under the sink and then down through the floor. I soldered eylets on the ends and I attach them to a battery with the wing nuts provided. I then hook up my charger and plug it in to the outside recepticle. Then, whenever the generator is running it is charging that battery along with the batteries up front. I plug my tv and dvd player into the inverter whenever I have the generator off.

When I put up my screenroom, the battery and charger are completely hidden.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I use a cheep Belkin 150w 300w surge inverter that plugs into the cig lighter with no problems. In fact I power my entire trailer with this inverter (outlets only) To date I've had 14" lcd 12" crt tv dvd combo, small florescent light 2 cell phone chargers sat receiver, computer speakers and I'm sure more all plugged in at the same time.

I use a separate set of batteries I carry in the bed of the truck and plug the trailer cord into the inverter with a dog bone 30a to 20a cord.

Easy and cheep. I shut off every breaker except the main so the water heater, furnace, lights etc all run on the trailer batteries so there is no worry about cold nights.

A 1000w inverter will kill your batteries VERY fast.

Good luck.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have two inverters for the OB. The first is a 175w/400w vector. It will run 175watts through the 12v lighter port or 400w wired to the batteries. The second is a 2000/4500 watt and it is hardwired to the batteries and is mounted in the storage cubbyhole by the lower front bunk bed. It will run 2000 watts and surge to 4500 watts for 3 minutes. I've run it for up to three hours off of the two 6v batteries (not max load). I can backfeed the plugs in the TT from the inverter when I need to use the electric and don't have time to set up the generator. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know you want the TV / DVD player...but try one weekend without it.

Get out the Cribbage board...monopoly...build a campfire...read a book....etc

Then after that weekend if you still don't like not having power after 10pm...then invest in the stuff to create a powerful inverter mod.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Read a book or watch a scary movie on a cold and rainy night with the trees creaking in the wind. I will pick the movie, I read enough books when I fly and I fly way too much.

I placed my inverters (1 - 175 watt and 1 - 450 watt) in a cupboard above the converter for the trailer. Ran the wires to a spare lug on the DC panel and it just so happens the converter is adjacent to the wall for the TV set. I fished wire up the wall and added inverter only outlets for the TV (also used to charge ipods and other teenage junk also). The 175 will power a LCD/DVD tv combo no problem.

No need for a 1000 watt inverter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I read enough books when I fly and I fly way too much.


I'm just over 150k miles for 2008....and that is WITH a 10 week Sabbatical. Off to Russia in 3 weeks. Do you have more that that?

BTW...I'm not excited about all the miles...just part of the job.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

All good ideas!! Even the ones about no tv at all. we are going to try that a few times next year.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I read enough books when I fly and I fly way too much.


I'm just over 150k miles for 2008....and that is WITH a 10 week Sabbatical. Off to Russia in 3 weeks. Do you have more that that?

BTW...I'm not excited about all the miles...just part of the job.
[/quote]

I'm coming up on 100k on the GROUND! lol In my Dually..

Unfortunatly I have no time for a movie or a book..

I bought a couple movies at Walmart way back in May.. I did open the wrapper on one and looked over the disc... That was all the time I had.. lol Just part of the job.. You guys look at clouds, I look at trees and fields and dark highways filled with critters way too much!

Carey


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I read enough books when I fly and I fly way too much.


I'm just over 150k miles for 2008....and that is WITH a 10 week Sabbatical. Off to Russia in 3 weeks. Do you have more that that?

BTW...I'm not excited about all the miles...just part of the job.
[/quote]

Oh ya... I flew to Vegas







...um...11 years ago. 
We don't get out much,
Brian


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I read enough books when I fly and I fly way too much.


I'm just over 150k miles for 2008....and that is WITH a 10 week Sabbatical. Off to Russia in 3 weeks. Do you have more that that?

BTW...I'm not excited about all the miles...just part of the job.
[/quote]

3.9 million in the past 22 years for an average of about 170,000 a year (290,000 was my worst year in 1999). This year I only have about 110,000 so far so I guess I am slacking but hitting Platinum by March every year gets old. I guess I should start putting a by line on my post, reporting to Outbackers from (fill in the blank) today.

There is nothing more aggravating then standing in from of the book stand at the airport and knowing you have read most of the popular novels on the shelf and you buy one only to find out after you take off you had read it 6 months earlier.

Now back to the trailer and watching a scary movie with my 13 year old daughter or wife (or both) now that's entertainment. We camp once a year maybe with electricity and this year we only had one trip out of 35 camping days where we had cell service and that was only while we were on the beach. Driving 15 or 20 miles to get back to a land line or get some forgotten food item at the nearest over priced country store because we camp off the beaten path more often then not, so having an inverter to power a tv that came with the trailer to watch a movie late at night is not a cardinal sin.


----------



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for all of the feedback! Seems like I should try the plug in type first as my info I got regarding running both DVD and TV was wrong.

As far as the comments regarding just not watching and playing games, we do that a lot and it's great family time. But it seems we never are able to watch a good movie together as a family except when we are camping and usually spend time around the campfire until 8 or 9 then go inside for popcorn and a movie. We also do a couple of 10-day trips and we like to catch the 10:00 news to see what the weather will be like the next day for planning purposes so that was the reason for the proposed mod.

thanks again for the info!!

Rob


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 15, 2007)

We take a lot of weekend trips, and I wanted to make things nice for my wife on those short trips given we don't have a generator. So I found a refurbished Xantrax 2500 watt inverter from a marine dealer for $120. I mounted that in the front storage compartment (near the 2-6V batteries) and ran some very heavy gauge wire. To use the inverter I flip off the convertor's breaker, and backfeed the whole trailer. We can use the microwave to heat leftovers, she can blow dry her hair, we can use our favorite electric coffee maker, and we can invite our camping friends in on rainy days for a movie.

Don't underestimate the battery amp draw for some AC loads. For example using a 300w inverter, a 240W TV will draw more than 20A from your battery. You'd want some 10 gauge wire from the battery to the inverter and even 8 gauge if the two were separated very far. You'll also want a lot of battery capacity if you use it for any amiount of time.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Cheyenne said:


> So I found a refurbished Xantrax 2500 watt inverter from a marine dealer for $120. I mounted that in the front storage compartment (near the 2-6V batteries) and ran some very heavy gauge wire. To use the inverter I flip off the convertor's breaker, and backfeed the whole trailer.


Do you have pictures or schematic?


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

All of these are good ideas, but you should consider that you have losses in any inverter. I have a 15" LCD TV and a small DVD player that operate from 120vac or from 12vdc. When I dry camp, I plug them into the 12 volt outlet and all is good. When I camp with hookups, I run everything on 120vac.
Truthfully the only reason I even have them in the camper is for my son who likes to either play video games or watch movies. DW and I are always outside around the fire enjoying cold beverages and friendship!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Now, we have a 12 volt set up too, but it is a Karaoke Machine / TV. There is nothing like being camped in the middle of nowhere and watching your friends husband do his own rendition of Madonna's Like a Virgin! Priceless!

You can watch a DVD on the TV too, but we never do...


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

Power while camping of the grid is great. It just makes life with the wife and kids easier and that way I get 10 minutes of peace and quiet.

I ended up going all out and I use a Xantrex Freedom 20. It is a 2200 watt continues inverter and a 150 amp charger. I use two trojans 6 volts to power it. The inverter can suck a lot of juice. It is wired with 4/0 guage wire 10 feet from the batteries. I moved the shore power plug so it was right outside of the space that the inverter is in. From the inverter, I ran 10-2 romax to the breaker box. That way all of the plugs are energized. I did remove the cheap charger that comes with the Outback since it was not needed any more. I can power anything in the camper execpt the A/C. I use a generater for that and charging the batteries. The Freedom 20 comes with this great display that monitors the batteries and how the are charging. I never have to worry about "cooking" them.

Let me know if you need help with the install.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

asplitsecond said:


> Power while camping of the grid is great. It just makes life with the wife and kids easier and that way I get 10 minutes of peace and quiet.
> 
> I ended up going all out and I use a Xantrex Freedom 20. It is a 2200 watt continues inverter and a 150 amp charger. I use two trojans 6 volts to power it. The inverter can suck a lot of juice. It is wired with 4/0 guage wire 10 feet from the batteries. I moved the shore power plug so it was right outside of the space that the inverter is in. From the inverter, I ran 10-2 romax to the breaker box. That way all of the plugs are energized. I did remove the cheap charger that comes with the Outback since it was not needed any more. I can power anything in the camper execpt the A/C. I use a generater for that and charging the batteries. The Freedom 20 comes with this great display that monitors the batteries and how the are charging. I never have to worry about "cooking" them.
> 
> Let me know if you need help with the install.


At $1,300 for the inverter you are way over what 99% of campers ever intend on spending on this type of power. What other power option did you look at before you went big time on this mod?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Power while camping of the grid is great. It just makes life with the wife and kids easier and that way I get 10 minutes of peace and quiet.
> 
> I ended up going all out and I use a Xantrex Freedom 20. It is a 2200 watt continues inverter and a 150 amp charger. I use two trojans 6 volts to power it. The inverter can suck a lot of juice. It is wired with 4/0 guage wire 10 feet from the batteries. I moved the shore power plug so it was right outside of the space that the inverter is in. From the inverter, I ran 10-2 romax to the breaker box. That way all of the plugs are energized. I did remove the cheap charger that comes with the Outback since it was not needed any more. I can power anything in the camper execpt the A/C. I use a generater for that and charging the batteries. The Freedom 20 comes with this great display that monitors the batteries and how the are charging. I never have to worry about "cooking" them.
> 
> Let me know if you need help with the install.


At $1,300 for the inverter you are way over what 99% of campers ever intend on spending on this type of power. What other power option did you look at before you went big time on this mod?
[/quote]

Many spend that on a generator and they still cant run the AC.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Power while camping of the grid is great. It just makes life with the wife and kids easier and that way I get 10 minutes of peace and quiet.
> 
> I ended up going all out and I use a Xantrex Freedom 20. It is a 2200 watt continues inverter and a 150 amp charger. I use two trojans 6 volts to power it. The inverter can suck a lot of juice. It is wired with 4/0 guage wire 10 feet from the batteries. I moved the shore power plug so it was right outside of the space that the inverter is in. From the inverter, I ran 10-2 romax to the breaker box. That way all of the plugs are energized. I did remove the cheap charger that comes with the Outback since it was not needed any more. I can power anything in the camper execpt the A/C. I use a generater for that and charging the batteries. The Freedom 20 comes with this great display that monitors the batteries and how the are charging. I never have to worry about "cooking" them.
> 
> Let me know if you need help with the install.


At $1,300 for the inverter you are way over what 99% of campers ever intend on spending on this type of power. What other power option did you look at before you went big time on this mod?
[/quote]

Many spend that on a generator and they still cant run the AC.
[/quote]

He also indicated he had a generator to run the AC.


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

The first thought was just to get a 1000 watt inverter and power a plug for the kids TV and DVD. Then DW wanted the plug in the kitchen powered for the coffee maker. Not too big of a deal, just another 1000 watt inverter. Then the outside plug would be nice for the Ipod music station. As you can see the whole project stated to get out of control.

So, I figured the Freedom unit was the best way to power everything and I get a far better charger, too. The display is nice just to keep track of everything.

I ended up getting a used on from Craigslist for $325.00 and I add the display for $100.00. The 4/0 wire was the expensive thing with all of the connectors at $135.00. Used ones are out there, because a lot of people up grade to bigger models.

I am glad I went this route and not the small inverters. The unit works great and I have not had on single problem.


----------

